# Que amplificador recomiendan comprar.



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 2, 2011)

Hola amigos, lo que pasa es que quiero hacer un equipo de audio que se vea masomenos asi:
Los medios que sean de 2x12", como estos: 

http://www.soundindustry.co.uk/images/CerwinVega/intense_252_Lg[1].jpg

Los bajos que sean de 18" como estos:

http://www.copystars.com/images_products/cerwin_vega_ab_36_afterburner_b16486.jpg

El problema es que los amplificadores para este tipo de bafles tienen que ser de demasiada potencia, por ejemplo para los medios tienen que ser como de 500w RMS por canal y para los bajos como 1200W RMS por canal, entonces pense "¿oye no sera mejor comprar los amplificadores en lugar de *partirme la cabeza buscando amplificadores poderosos probados, baratos y faciles de hacer, y que ademas este garantizado su funcionamiento* por vario tiempo?"
Obio que amplificadores de esa potencia no son faciles de hacer, asi que vuscando por la red, encontre esto:

http://www.libhermusic.com/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=29778

Este amplificador dice tener 1200w / 8Ω *2 (porque los bajos como los que yo puse son a 8Ω)

http://www.proaudio.com.au/shoppingcart/products/EV-CP1800-240V.html

Este dice ser de 500w / 4Ω *2 (porque los medios de 2x12" que digo son alrededor de 500wrms)

PROBLEMAS:
1.- Esos amplificadores, con su pequeño tamaño, realmente dan tal potencia??? porque no quiero comprar algo que diga que da tantos watts y al ponerlo de como 300w

2.-Este tipo de amplificadores, imaginemos que ya esta conectado, ¿la alimentacion se toma de la clavija y ya o hay que poner alguna especie de regulador?

SALUDOS Y GRACIAS!!!

Amigos???? porfavor ayudenme


----------



## CARLOS J (Oct 29, 2012)

HOLA estoy armando un equipo de sonido de mi banda y en estos dias estaba a punto de comprar el cs8000 backstage pero me mostraron un shelvy 1000 que nunca habia visto, me los probaron los dos y el cs800 se distorciona llegando al maximo y el shelvy tiene un sonidomuy claro y no se distorciona al maximo, el vendedor me dijo que eramejor que backstage y mientras lo calaron escuche que el cs8000 tiene mejores graves y el shelvy mas fidelidad y tiene un sonido mas dulce, MI DUDA ES CUAL COMPRAR? YA QUE HE LEIDO QUE LOS SHELVY QUEMAN O DESGASTAN LAS BOBINAS DE LAS BOCINAS O ALGO ASI, ¿esto es cierto? el shelvy tiene dos ventiladores y dos conectores para salidas banan y otro delque no recuerdo el nombre, es más corte de laparte de atras que el cs8000

por otra parte este modelo de shelvy nuncalo he visto es negro y tiene la misma carcasa que un crown, creo que es un modelo nuevo

la berdad me gusto el shelvy 1000

AGRADESERIA ME AYUDEN CON SUS COMENTARIOS Y CONSEJOS

GRACIAS.


----------



## palomo (Oct 29, 2012)

HOla carlos j te puedo decir algo del backstage es un amplificador del segmento corriente, y si comparas que el backstage es de 270w a 4Ω y el shelvi 1000 si mal no recuerdo de 500w a 4Ω por esa razon el backstage lo oyes distorcionado a maximo volumen al otro le quedan 230w mas por dar, los dos son nacionales he visto el backstage por dentro y la verdad deja mucho que desear, el shelvi no lo he visto por dentro pero tengo entendido que este se comercializa desde el 2008 por el norte del pais, tiene poco tiempo que entro al D.F. 

El backstage no pasa de $3200 y si te lo dan a mas precio te estan robando, por esa cantidad de dinero y si te gusta armar y tienes los conocimientos necesarios en el foro estan mas de 3 modelos que si se comparan con el backstage este quedaria como un amplificador TDA2005.

El shelvy al parecer su precio ronda los $6000, corrigeme si estoy equivocado, y aqui pasa lo mismo para obtener miseros 500W por canal a un precio de $3000 con esa cantidad se puede armar cualquier QCS del foro o el MTE 700W a 4Ω, y te sobra algo para comprarte una viky para el calor.

A mi gusto la verdad en ninguno de los 2 vale la pena invertir ya que si mas adelante los quieres vender del backstage al ser husado no te dan mas de $2000, y del shelvi ocurre lo mismo o peor.

si puedes invierte un poco que ay mejores marcas nacionales una de ellas es Bunker, pero solo te las recomiendo en el segmento de potencias MX 4000 y 6000  la MX1500 y 2600 pasan sin pena ni gloria, y si quieres ir mas un poco mas arriba los amplificadores cervin vega (estos ya no son nacionales) hacen muy bien su trabajo, en un segmento un poco mas abajo estan los behringer  estos son buenos para empezar lo que quieres. Ligas mayores ya son QSC, CROWN, CREST AUDIO, y otras que no recuerdo en este momento, asi que tu decides para donde apuntar.

Ahora explicame eso de sonido mas dulce, yo nunca he logrado captar con mi lengua ese sabor del sonido o con mis oidos saborear, perdona la broma pero en el foro ese tipo de expreciones no tienen lugar y no son muy bien leidos.

Saludos


----------



## CARLOS J (Oct 30, 2012)

GRACIAS

Por el comentario, en este momento mi economia osila estos precios, me parese que crown tiene una vercion econmica cual me recomiendas? 

por otra parte los precios que me dan son cs8000 2900 y el shelvy 2970 

el cs8000 estaba casi al tope y se distorcionaba

y el shelvy nunca, este modelo no es como los que estan anunciacdos en Mercado L. es diferente.


----------



## palomo (Oct 31, 2012)

Hola Carlos J de hecho hoy me di una vuelta por el centro y efectivamente el shelvi es completamente distinto, como estaba haciendo compras me hice el interezado por este amplificador y pidiendo consejos, como quien no tiene conocimiento de nada en pocas palabras un ignorante del audio y me sorprendio lo que estos tipos son capaces de decir con tal de vender, pedi si me lo podrian mostrar interiormente en un principio se negaron por cuestion de garantia solo que al ver que perdi interes cumplieron mi capricho.

Hoo decepsion miseros 4 transistores por rama o sea 8 por canal, en los capacitores vi que eran de 80V eso me indica que su alimentacion es de +-60Vcc se como se las gastan y son kamikases con los componentes, dejan todo muy al limite y no dudo que su alimentacion sea de +-75Vcc mas no ya que los capacitores explotarian y si tienen ese voltaje no le veo mucha vida a esos capacitores, dudo mucho que puedan obtener mas de 350w por canal a 4Ω. 

Ahora no nos has dicho como piensas ocuparlo, si en rango completo o para una frecuencia especifica, si tu intencion es ocuparlo para sonorizar digamos un ambiente de 30 a 50 personas esta bien solo que no abuses de los graves o podras distorcionar de lo lindo, ten en cuenta que 350W ocupandolos para puro graves no sirven de mucho y menos si los ocupas en rango completo, si los piensas ocupar para medios y altos haran bien su trabajo.

"Consejo" si ya tienes $3000 no te emociones luego luego el entuciasmo da mucho dolor de cabeza, mejor si puedes espera un poco y trata de juntar otro cantidad igual y compra algun amplificador de la marca behringer, son mucho mejor de los que piensas comprar y mas adelante podras seguir dandole uso sin tener que tirarlos, en el centro se encuentra una casa que esta en el callejon de aldaco en el pasaje de la electronica que trabaja los cohuper estos son copias nacionales del QSC y son otra mejor opcion pero ojo solo del modelo 12000 para arriba, con $6000 ya te alcanza para el cervin-vega 1800 pero bueno esto es un consejo vos sabras lo que haces con tu $$dinero$$, haaa antes que se olvide si insistes en comprarte algo con ese dinero encontre unas casas donde venden el Peavey CS800x de uso a $3200 esta es una opcion mucho mejor que el backstage y el shelvi.

Espero que te aya servido mi comentario

Saludos


----------



## CARLOS J (Oct 31, 2012)

Gracias, si me has ayudado mucho, a proposito si pienso ir a ver los cuoperh, como referencia que hay pordonde esta la tienda de aldaco o que tiene la tienda afuera o arriba, por que si he buscado la marca pero no la he encontrado.

si pienso ocuparlo  para rango completo, pero espero con el tiempo este ocuparlo para medios y posteriormente comprar otro para graves pero si seria en un plaso de un año.

en cuanto al cuoperh  que me recomiendas que potencia en w rsm tiene en 4 homs?

por otra parte que piensas de los ADJ?

SALUDOS


----------



## palomo (Oct 31, 2012)

OK la tienda de la que te hablo esta en casi esquina republica de salvador con Aldaco, esta paralela al eje central puedes llegar en metro la estacion Isabel la catolica es la que mas cerca te queda, o el metrobus la estacion "republica del salvador" te deja a unos cuantos metros de la calle que te digo, son varias casas de cortina amarilla se ven un monton de baffles hechizos tipo CV, en el pasillo es donde tienen el rack de muestra el couperh (no sabia donde llevaba la h ) que te digo es de 700w 4Ω y 1100 a 2Ω  del ADJ esos apenas los vi parecen que tienen unas figuritas o las letras estan medio raras la verdad de esos no tengo ni idea.

El lunes puedo dar otro viaje al centro de la capital y de paso puedo investigar los amplificadores que me nombras.

Saludos


----------



## CARLOS J (Nov 2, 2012)

Por que del 12000 para arriva ? en que varía ya que el 10000 tiene el rango y el precio parecido a los bagteach y en cuanto al bagteach 12000 es el mismo caso lo recomiendas? o de plano nada de esa marca? por que ya los fui a ver y la verdad dan buen precio, en fin retomando el tema cual es la diferencia del couper 12000?

Hola Palomo disculpa aqui experimentando con unos bafles para graves a los cuales les quiero dar dos usos uno para graves y el otro para tocar con mi bajo en ocasiones, planeo poner dos entradas a la bocina 

Entrada
1. Del amplificador directo a la bocina

Entrada
2. Del ampli ----al fitro ( Crossover)  ----a la bocina

Pero mi pregunta es si ocupo la entrada 1 no la señal pasaria por la bocina y despues al crossover,  esto lo dañaria ? Pensé en poner un interruptor entre la bocina y el crossover esto es correcto para protegerlo , o que me recomiendas ?

Saludos.


----------



## palomo (Nov 4, 2012)

Hola Carlosnj estube fuera este fin de semana aprobechando el puente, la coneccion que propones por medio del interruptor me parece adecuada solo que aqui yo lo pondria con un interruptor de 2 polos 1 tiro asi se llama, en la cual la señal entraria por un mismo lugar, haciendo el cambio en la llave se lleva directo a la bocina con el otro cambio pasa por tu crossover.


----------



## CARLOS J (Nov 5, 2012)

me pares buena idea esto quedaria asi

una entrada y dos salidas, donde una misma entrada seria una señal limpia y la entrda dos seria pasando por el crossover

entrada1- salida 1 directo a la bocina
entrada1 - salida 2 crossover - bocina

pero tengo una duda si lo conecto directo a la bocina estando conectado el crossover, este no se daña? o afecta en la potencia que recibe la bocina?


por otraparte gracias me has ayudado mucho, y en cuanto a lo del ampli creo que comprare el cuoperh he leido cosas buenas de ellos, a proposito por que me recomendas el 12000

saludos y mil gracias.



PERDON LA ANTERIOR SEIAOTRA OPCION
como tu me palnteas serian 2 entradas una salida la cual esla bocina y creo que si seri mejor de todas formas se interrumpe la bocian.

disculpala incistencia por mis dudas 

pero si se dañaria elcrossover si no lo dejo fuera de la linea?


----------



## Walrusblood (Nov 7, 2012)

Buenas, estuve leyendo en el foro sobre amplificadores y la verdad es que termine mas enredado que cuando empeze. Necesito comprar un amplificador para el jardin de mi casa y estoy un poco indeciso. Por esas cosas de la vida, mi padre me regalo 6 bocinas Bose Free Space 51 y 4 Bose 251 Environmental.

Aqui dejo los Links

http://www.bose.com/controller?url=...utdoor_marine_speakers/freespace_51/index.jsp

http://www.bose.com/controller?url=...utdoor_marine_speakers/251_speakers/index.jsp

Si, ya se, una bestialidad, la cuestion es que no compro el amplificador, entonces como buen inexperto conecte mi panasonic 5.1, bueno, funciona, pero a volumen maximo se escucha bajo. Segun el manual de Bose, las 251 soportan hasta 200 watts y las otras hasta 100 watts.

La pregunta, que me recomiendan comprar?. Segun Bose hay que comprar un amplificador de SA-3, 100 Watts por canal (trae 2 canales). Estaba pensando en un Denon o mejor compro un amplificador solo para eso?.

Saludos y gracias
Daniel


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 7, 2012)

Deberías comprar algún amplificador si de unos 100Watts por canal y bueno, después ver cómo ir conectando los parlantes en serie y paralelo para mantener la impedancia estable.


Igualmente 200watts es muchisima potencia, incluso para un espacio abierto...pero bueno, no hace falta que lo uses al máximo.


----------



## majemer (Mar 9, 2013)

Hola, saludes a todos los foristas y los encargados de este blog estoy interesado en armar un equipo de sonido y me gustaria saber su opinion , para que asi me puedan ayudar a conseguir un buen amplificador para 1 par de bafles que tengo con las siguientes caracteristicas:
Features:
Model: GX-400
Color: Black
1200 Watt Pair 2-Way 6.5” Speakers
1200 Watts Peak Power Handling (Total) / 600 Watts Peak Power Handling (Each)
600 Watts RMS Power Handling (Total) / 300 Watts RMS Power Handling (Each)
6.5″ High Rigidity PVA Treated Cone Woofer
2-Way Design and Functionality
Extended Throw Drive Assembly
25mm Loaded Piezo Horn Tweeter
Digitally Tuned Front Firing Port System
Powder-Coated Steel Grille & Recessed Carrying Handle
Inputs: Standard Speaker Wire or Dual 1/4″ Phono Style Jacks
Built-In Pole Socket for Stand
Specifications:
Minimum Power Requirement 10 Watts
Frequency Response: 28 Hz to 20 KHz ± 3 dB
Sensitivity: 95 dB @ 1 Watt/1 Meter
Coverage Pattern: 60° x 40°
Crossover Frequency: 1500 Hz
Nominal Impedance: 8 Ohm
por favor espero su ayuda y tambien me gustaria saber si necesito algo adicional para mejorar mas el sonido de estos bafles.
gracias por su colaboracion.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2013)

En cuanto a la calidad , [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Acoustic-Audio-GX-400-2-Way-Speakers/dp/B003X31XQG/"]eso dependerá de la marca[/ame] , y ésto no habla muy bien (Sensitivity: 95 dB @ 1 Watt/1 Meter)


Potencia real . . . quizás inferior a los 100 Watts cada bafle


----------



## mauro c (Abr 29, 2016)

Hola Amigos.! soy nuevo en esto de los foros.. los molesto para pedirle algún consejo sobre que amplificado puedo comprar para mi equipo de sonido en casa.
Tengo un amplificador JVC de 40 Wats por canal de los años 90 y quiero aumentar un poco el volumen..no mucho, irme a 75 o 80 wats sin resignar calidad de sonido
..la incógnita es si debería comprar un equipo japones de los viejos como el mio pero de mas potencia ó directamente comprar una potencia nueva de las chinas generalmente de hoy... mi presupuesto no es tan holgado tampoco.!
Muchas gracias desde yá!!
Mauro c. ...


----------



## Iván Francisco (Abr 29, 2016)

Hola Mauro:
Podés indicar el modelo del amplificador?
Una opción sería utilizar la etapa preamplificadora del JVC y construirte o comprarte una potencia solamente y conectar ambos para poder escalar en potencia. Mi gusto son las etapas de potencia con mosfets. Hay una marca nacional (ZKX) que arranca con un amplificador de 90W/canal...pero a muchos de los integrantes del foro nos gusta fabricarnos las etapas de potencia nosotros mismos...


----------



## mauro c (May 2, 2016)

Hola Amigos!
Mi nombre es Mauro y soy de Reconquista - Santa Fe. No tengo casi nada de idea de amplificadores y estoy queriendo conprarme uno para dar más volumen a mi equipo de música en casa con la mejor calidad de sonido posible...

No necesito mucho, actualmente estoy usando un amplificador JVC de 40 W. de los años 90 y se me queda un poco chico...además tampoco lo quiero exigir
La duda es si me conviene:
A- comprar uno del mismo estilo, usado, de las marcas clásicas Japonesas, con unos watts mas..ó
B- comprar una potencia de las nuevas, generalmente todas chinas, de unos 150 Watts. mínimos..
Mi presupuesto es bastante acotado también... a lo sumo unos 5000 pesos. Pero quiero gastarlos bien y de una sola vez...
Me tiran una ayudita??
Muchas gracias!!!
Mauro


----------



## miguelus (May 2, 2016)

Buenas noches mauro c

Mi campo no es precisamente el Audio pero te haré un comentario...

Comentas que el Amplificador que posees es de 40Vatios, si quieres más potencia ten en cuenta que para tener una sensación del doble potencia de la que actualmente tienes, necesitarás un Amplificador de cuatro veces más de potencia, esto significa que necesitarás uno de 160Vatios, cosas de la ley del "Cuadrado Inverso"

En cuestión de marcas otros compañeros te informarán mejor, en el Foro hay auténticos expertos del tema.

Sal U2


----------



## mauro c (May 2, 2016)

Muchas gracias Miguelus...! es un buen dato el tuyo. 
El vendedor que me quería vender una potencia American Pro de 600 me decía que cuanto mas potencia me sobre.. mejor! por una cuestión de "Rango dinámico" (...-??)
Mas tu aporte... voy sumando!!


----------



## miguelus (May 3, 2016)

mauro c dijo:


> Muchas gracias Miguelus...! es un buen dato el tuyo.
> El vendedor que me quería vender una potencia American Pro de 600 me decía que cuanto mas potencia me sobre.. mejor! por una cuestión de "Rango dinámico" (...-??)
> Mas tu aporte... voy sumando!!



Buenos días.

Pues el vendedor tiene toda la razón, todo dependerá de el nivel con el que te guste oír la música y de la prisa que tengas por quedarte sordo 

Sal U2


----------



## sergiot (May 3, 2016)

Tendras que diferenciar las cosas, no siempre mas potencia es mejor, en audio hi-fi no se pide potencia sino calidad, por otro lado la cuestión de los bafles, seguirás con los mismos bafles??

Una amplificador de mas potencia de la que necesitas puede tener una ventaja, lo vas usar a mitad de la potencia con lo cual no estará exigido a al máximo todo el tiempo.

El abanico de opciones es infinito o tiende al infinito, cuanto mas averiguas mas dudas te quedan, el audio es un mundo sin fin.

Si es para escuchar en tu casa tranquilo en el living o tu habitación, mas 100+100 es un despropósito, y en esos valores existen excelentes amplificadores, pero la calidad del audio resultante dependerá muchísimo de los bafles.


----------



## mauro c (May 3, 2016)

Espectacular chicos..!!
..voy resumiendo y tiendo a necesitar algo de 100 wats..(por cuatro veces lo que escucho para notar diferencias....y por cuestión de rango dinámico..usar a mas o menos 35 o 40 en realidad- como máximo ...por mis oídos!!)
O sea que: tengo la opción:
   A--los ampli viejos como por ejemplo algún sinto Technics de 130W. por canal
   B-- alguna pote nueva de 300... para 100 y monedas por canal.. (¿ a qué marca le debo apuntar?)

Si fuera por el buen sonido entonces.. que me aconsejan??

(Y sí, como dato adicional, mis cajas son Philips bien viejas con 12 pulgadas y mas o menos 70wat de parlante...de la carabela de Colon! pero realmente suenan muy lindo. También quiero aprender de este tema de las cargas cuando decida lo del ampli...)
Aguardo sus comentarios!!..me ayudan mucho!
Saludos 
Mauro C.


----------



## AntonioAA (May 3, 2016)

Te recuerdo que toda cadena ( y en la ingenieria tambien ) es tan fuerte como el mas debil de los eslabones ... 
Yendo al grano , si cambias una parte de tu equipo , tenes que pensar en revisar el resto .
40 w hoy en dia parece poco si bien con los parlantes adecuados es muy bueno para una escucha mas que decente ...
ANTES que aumentar potencia , cabe revisar el RENDIMIENTO de tus cajas . Pueden variar hasta 10dB de una a otra ... lo cual equivale a MUCHAS VECES de aumento de potencia . Una diferencia de +3dB de rendimiento ( ese que expresan en dB/1w 1m ) equivale a duplicar la potencia del ampli.
Las cajas suelen ser mas caras que un ampli lamentablemente , de modo que si dejas tus cajas no debes exceder la potencia que aguantan ( y ojo con los graves ) .
Si compras un ampli usado de los gloriosos vintage como el que tenes, tenes que verificar que no haya sido toqueteado y que los contactos y potenciometros esten en condiciones . 
Comprar una potencia china NO es lo mismo ya que si bien la calidad de hoy en dia no es tan critica , te faltaria un Pre-amp , lo cual te puede agregar unos cuantos $$$$ a menos que hagas un hibrido con tu viejo amp.
Espero haberte confundido lo suficiente !!! saludos


----------



## nasaserna (May 3, 2016)

Bienvenido al foro

Entre gustos no hay disgustos, hay mucha tela que cortar

Es muy complicado buscar un equipo solo por la potencia, hay otros paràmetros muy importantes a tener en cuenta, como la distorsiòn, como lo versatil que sea el nuevo amplificador, la ecualizaciòn, procesos, cantidad de entradas, compatibilidad con los equipos que ya tienes, etc; hasta el tamaño es importante en algunos casos

Que bueno saber mas sobre tu equipo (el que tienes) (modelo en especial), y de tus gustos sobre el sonido, hay equipos jvc de los noventa muy buenos.

Nunca olvides que un equipo de sonido es tan bueno como su componente mas deficiente. 

Analiza muy bien lo que tienes para definir muy bien las debilidades y fortalezas; por ejemplo si lo que te hace falta, son bajos brillos, tienes ruidos molestos, etc.

40w rms en alta fidelidad no es una potencia nada  despreciable para una sala de casa normal, en especial si posees unas  cajas bien diseñadas 

Dale una buena repasada a esas cajas que tienes, si son las que yo creo son de las buenas.(fotos) y te sorprenderìas con lo que puedes hacer con ellas.

no haces nada colocando un mounstruo de amplificador si tus bafles (cajas o como las llames) no se encuentran a la altura

luego de eso hablamo de marcas y otras cosas, aquì en el foro somos unos romanticos y nos tomamos en serio eso del sonido y nuestros equipitos son como nuestros primeros autos 
Un Abrazo

PD, oops el Maestro Antonio se me adelantò


----------



## AntonioAA (May 3, 2016)

De maestro tengo poco ... solamente unos cuantos años y presupuesto reducido ( lo que agudiza el ingenio ) ....
Otra cosa que cabe revisar ... que fuente de sonido estas usando para mover el amplificador ???
Porque puede ser que NO estes llegando a la potencia maxima si la señal de entrada es debil !!!


----------



## Iván Francisco (May 4, 2016)

AntonioAA dijo:


> a menos que hagas un hibrido con tu viejo amp.
> Espero haberte confundido lo suficiente !!! saludos


Fué exactamente la misma respuesta que te dí en la otra pregunta abierta en este mismo sub-foro, con el presupuesto que mencionaste mas arriba podés tranquilamente hacerte de una potencia independiente, que luego vaya a saber por que cuestiones de la vida, podés darle otro uso o venderla en forma intacta. Solamente tenés que hacer las conecciones entre la parte preamplificadora del sinto y la etapa de potencia.
PD: prestá mucha atención al maestro AA (sabe mucho)
PD2: se podría bi-amplificar.
PD3: se podría agregar un sub.
PD4: para todo lo anterior se debería tomar en cuenta los bafles que ya tenés, unas fotos ayudarían a pensar entre todos.
El Dr.Z diría: pero antes de todo ...mediciones !


----------



## mauro c (May 4, 2016)

Gracias amigos a tooodos Ustedes!!
como ustedes sabiamente dicen,  al leerlos me doy cuenta de que esto tiende a infinito!!
y realmente les pido disculpas por no haber planteado mejor mi dilema dando mas datos precisos es que ignoraba que estaba parado en la puntita de un ice berg!!

siempre me gustaron los equipos de los DJ!, estos llegaban a mi pueblo para los bailables y bajaban de sus colectivos..de todo tipo de cosas maravillosas!! y yó con trece años y cero moneda empecé a rebuscarme un equipo de DJ!... empezando por colarme al bailable para ver como funcionaban y todos los detalles que pudiera recolectar.. para después soñar!!

Ahora vengo mejorando mi equipito de aquella vez, de arriba para abajo...tratando de asegurar todos los eslabones...

primero compré de a poco música original...CD´s sobre todo y algunos vinilos..
Luego una compactera doble Gemini c500 y jubilé el DVD
después dos bandejitas..chinas no más.. audiotechnica atlp 120 para los temas en vinilo..
un mixer berhinger de 7 canales con pre para los phonos
un equalizador Jvc sea de 7 potecitos por canal..

..y ahora le llega el agua al ampli Jvc 242... al cuál lo re-banco pobresito porque es bien de mis inicios y me dio muchísimas satisfacciones el chiquitín...
pero solo me surge la idea de más potencia porque al pedirle un poquito más...me pareció que el sonido se aplanaba un poco.. y además me estoy mudando a la galería de casa porque en el living yá no entro..Je

... y si hace falta, veré mas adelante el tema de las cajas... a las que dejé medio mal con mi descripción.. por que a pesar de se viejas..suenan muy lindo!  (en mi ignorancia). solo les sobreviven los dos parlantes de 12 originales pero re enconados.. ya que tienen espacios para dos medios, dos tweeter y una especie de divisor de frecuencia que ya no los tenía cuando las conseguí..

Así que ahora, según sus consejos...serían mis opciónes:

A- en el caso de agregar una potencia, me alcanzaría con un de 100 w... mejor si es de las viejitas...(Hay una Yamaha ax 590 en mercado libre a 6500..que le tengo las re-ganas!)

B- ir pensando en hacer algo con las cajas.. B-1: descartar y conseguir unas que vayan con la posible nueva potencia ... ó... B-2: en el caso de ajustarlas ami actual equipo, a alguna sugerencia de Antonio o ustedes para conseguir su mejor rinde..

C- conseguir mas potencia adicional... C-1: con un sub woofer activo, por ejemplo,.. la mixer tiene una salida dedicada...ó...C-2: tengo dos cajas folden con Leeas 1270 (Reparados), que yó mismo armé y de las que no estoy muy orgulloso...que se pueden utilizar...quizá con un ampli extra al jvc de los mismo wats (Ejemplo un Kenwood KA 300...$2800..)

Qué me dicen amigos!!
...ahora me parece que los enredé yo a ustedes con tanto parloteo....!!


----------



## AntonioAA (May 4, 2016)

Si suenan "relindo" solamente con los parlantes de 12 reenconados y LOS HUECOS de los parlantes que tenes ... estas totalmente sordo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Por eso te falta rendimiento ....


----------



## mauro c (May 4, 2016)

Hola Antonio!!

...los huecos los tapé bien... vá en realidad al de uno de los tweeter que eran los abiertos y al otro lo usé para un tunel de sintonia de 60 mm por 12cm...que .creo - en mi imaginación que es que lleva un parlante de 12... los otros dos huecos de los medios...tienen sus correspondientes tasas internas para aislarlos de los bajos...

...sí... puse un tunel..a pesar de que creo que la cja es cerrada 100/100 - al haber tenido los tweter fondo de chapa - supongo- - porque pensé que estaría forzando el cono del parlante al trabajarlo en vació...

...espero des-asnación...!!!



Haa... Antonio.... tambien tengo conectados un tweeter ..chinito..Moom, tipo Jaro de 150 w. con una pastillita marron oscura en serie al positivo...en cada canal....

...más sordo todavia!!! jaja


----------



## AntonioAA (May 4, 2016)

Si no mediste y calculaste y volviste a medir , lo que hiciste es un zafarrancho "a ojo" ... 
Algunos de aqui te pueden llegar a retar y mal !!! ( y te lo mereces ).
Eso NO suena bien . 
Si no sabes lo suficiente como para ponerte a medir y calcular , anda pensando como te dije al principio ( y ya que te gusta lo DJ ) en un par de cajas de mayor rendimiento , si bien no es lo que se dice HiFi.

PD : si queres tirar el ampli JVC lo recibo con gusto , hasta pago el flete !


----------



## mauro c (May 4, 2016)

Antonio!!
..me pone muy orgulloso tu comentario del jvc!...
Es verdad...no sé mucho del tema como para medir mas que el ancho y alto de la caja..(con algún milímetro de error).. y es la primera vez en toda mi vida que hablo del tema con gente que realmente sabe!
Acepto todo tipo de retos y recomendaciones...siempre lo hecho lo hice a ojo..con lo poco que sabía o veía.. me es un poco vergonzoso...pero quiero aprender y escuchar bién música!

...ahora...tendría que ver por las cjas originales para mi JVC mejor?

Saludis.


----------



## nasaserna (May 4, 2016)

Vamos por pasos.

que bueno poder ver fotos de los parlantes philips (reenconados, no creas a veces hay gente que reencona muy bien) 
pues si con un solo brillo, sin crossover, y con un tubo de sintonìa (no muy bien calculado) suenan "relindo",
 pueden ser los que yo pienso 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 o 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




que corresponden a unos de rango extendido que fueron muy famosos por estos lados (Colombia) hace como 30 años o màs, deberìas prestarles mas atencion.

en cuanto a tu amplificador no es de 40W es de 65W por canal, con uno de 100W la diferencia no serìa mucha, excepto para tus bafles que podrìan morir no de buena manera.


----------



## mauro c (May 4, 2016)

Hola Nasarena..!!!
Tal cuáll..!!... esas son las cajas...nada mas que las mías se vé que tenían dos parlantes de medios y dos tweters...pero la forma, el color y esa botonera son iguales!!
 y me enconó los parlantes un chico que es ingeniero electónico y además, medio bohemio!...un artesano! y yá me dijo que los cuide porque no me los volvía a arreglar!!!


----------



## Iván Francisco (May 4, 2016)

Tweeter Philips modelo AD0160, domo de policarbonato....todavía suenan desde hace casi 40 años...


----------



## nasaserna (May 4, 2016)

Si son los de arriba, son de un buen modelo, que merecen una manito

esos bafles philips (si fuera por mì trataria de encontrar los componentes originales o similaraes y le fabricarìa un crossover como Dios manda y el resultado serìa). con tu amplificador y ecualizador
son un muy buen complemento para un audiofilromantico que le encanta escuchar muy bien en su casa.
de hecho tengo varios de esos agudos en los baflecitos de mi taller y casa

Ahora vamos a la parte cruel y espero que no ma hagan matoneo 
resulta que por lo que escribes estas un poco encaminado al lado oscuro(no en serio), estoy bromeando, lo que quieres es un equipo tipo DJ, para amplificacion masiva. donde se manejan niveles muy por encima de lo que se usa normalmente en una casa, eso no es nada malo, solo que para ese tipo de uso tu equipo no esta diseñado.

dices que tienes unos bafles adicionales . Que igualmente mueven el amplificador. No he tenido el  placer de escucharlos ya que aqui en Colombia no se ven . estamos un poquito lejos.
 conozco los leea 1270 por comentarios de los compañeros del foro . Y parece ser que esa referencia ha tenido cambios con el tiempo.

Parecen ser unos parlantes robustos. Pero no tan robustos. Como para los estándares de bajos en lo equipos de DJ de hoy en dia


----------



## mauro c (May 5, 2016)

Hola Nazarena!
Ja Ja... No soy tan oscuro...soy medio gris...bastante claro. En realidad nunca fuí DJ en ninguna fiesta y la verdad, mezclando soy Horrible!.. Lo de Dj es mas una cuestión melancólica..como la misma música que escucho...de los fines del 80 y ppios del 90...vuelvo siempre a esos años!
pero me gusta escuchar música a buen volumen y disfrutar de la calidad de un buen sonido...
las bandejas y compactera -por dos- en realidad son porque no me gusta escuchar todo un disco entero del mismo artista y me divierto un poco al mismo tiempo que varío los géneros sin interrupción... nada más!!

traté de sacar fotos pero mi celular no me ayuda:

Amigos!
... me convencieron de que sería mejor que comprar una nueva pote.. ver bien mis cajas!

Podríamos convenir que - de arriba para abajo- puedo mantener de ampli al JVC en mi cadena y pasar directo a ver que puedo hacer por las cajas a fin de conseguir más rendimiento cómo dice el Sr. Antonio y capáz ni necesito un nuevo amplificador.?
..les parece bien??


----------



## elmanuel1987 (May 6, 2016)

_Antes de empezar, les hago saber que yo soy muy, muy, pero muy novato en estas cosas de electrónica y de audio y también este foro. Ruego me comprendan y me regalen paciencia. Gracias de antemano_  ;D 

*Bueno. Entrando al tema:
*

Resulta que, yo tenía un sistema de teatro en casa 5.1 (de marca sencilla y económica). Las fotos están en este mensaje para mejor referencia (son fotos antes de perder el reproductor):
Fotos del reproductor extraviado y parlantes que tengo:

Soy nuevo en este foro y estoy intentando ajuntar las imágenes. Espero lograrlo correctamente.

Lamentablemente, mientras nos mudábamos, perdí el reproductor donde van conectados los 5 parlantes pequeños (creo que se llaman satélites o twitters) y el bajo (subwoofer). Son 6 parlantes en total. Ahora solo conservo los parlantes y el control remoto (hasta el manual perdí XD).

He estado cotizando en varios negocios de electrónica (tiendas y talleres) por un amplificador casero de 60w pero no tienen lo que yo necesito. Esta ciudad no tiene tanta variedad.

Recuerdo que un tío mío me dijo hace muchos años que nunca debo conectar cualquier parlante a cualquier amplificador/componente/equipo por cuestión de voltajes y watts; y mejor no lo hago porque se quemaban los parlantes o el amplificador. Por esta misma razón no compro en internet como eBay, Amazon, RadioShack, etc. porque yo no sé de electrónica (aunque, también, la otra razón es por el costo del flete que tiende a ser mucho más elevado que el precio del producto. Negocio altamente para las aduanas de cada país).

El subwoofer no tiene cable para conectarlo al toma corriente (como algunos parlantes multimedia para computadoras), tampoco tiene su propio transformador. Solo tiene el conector de "R" y "L" para recibir audio. En las imágenes apreciarán ese lado de los parlantes.

La idea de comprar el receiver, componente, o amplificador casero... es... pasar el audio de la computadora a los 6 parlantes que me quedaron. Yo no compraría otro sistema de teatro en casa porque desperdiciaría los parlantes que tengo aquí.

Algunos talleres de electrónica me recomiendan comprar solo el reproductor que haya quedado de algún teatro en casa (no importando la marca) porque, generalmente, tiene entre 4 y 8 omnios ¿ustedes qué opinan? ¿será cierto lo que los talleres dicen? incluso, hasta en taller se me dijo que no compre amplificador aunque sea casero porque son muy potentes y su cantidad en omnios es elevado como para superar por mucho el "omniaje" de los reproductores de los teatros. Se me dijo que mejor compre el reproductor en sí. Esa recomendación me confundió. Ahora no sé si comprar el reproductor o el amplificador casero.

Antes de que se me olvide:
El reproductor que perdí, no tiene entrada de audio. Lo cual es muy raro. Digamos que voy a ver televisión por cable (hbo, cinemax, discovery, natgeo, etc.) ¿cómo pasaría yo el audio del tv al teatro? bueno, esta pregunta ya no tiene caso porque, de todas maneras, ya perdí el reproductor original de los parlantes; mientras que, lo que yo vaya a comprar, ya tendrá los conectores de entrada que el anterior no tenía.

En la parte de atrás de cada parlante, no está la información de "omniaje", wats, y voltaje (no sé porqué) porque solo está en la parte trasera del reproductor que extravié (que bueno que le tomé fotografías antes de perderlo ¡jajajaja!).

Entonces ¿qué necesito realmente? ¿un receiver, reproductor, cerebro, consola, componente?

Bueno. creo que no se me ocurre qué otros detalles dar.

¡Agradezco de antemano por sus respuestas! 

*******************************************************************
Talvez sirva de algo este dato de los watts de los parlantes:
*******************************************************************

Power consumption" 60w

Output power 25wx5 speakers+50w subwoofer(rms)


----------



## Scooter (May 6, 2016)

Depende de lo fuerte que quieras oír la música . Pon amplificadores de P≤ a la del altavoz


----------



## teknosrp (May 6, 2016)

Hola

Esos altavoces tienen pinta de ser de 5w los satelites y 20w el subwoofer. Simplemente necesitas un amplificador 5.1 que de esa potencia

Salu2


----------



## mauro c (May 6, 2016)

Hola Ivan!
Tengo un amplificador jvc 242 de los 90.. de 40 w. por canal...

Pero..según el profe AntonioAA.. mas que aumentar potencia, me recomienda reveer mis bafles...que son unas cajas Philips antiguas con su parlante de 12" (reenconado) y aparte un tweter bala 

Dice el profe que seguro estoy perdiendo mucho rendimiento ahí, que ganando unos decibeles en este campo puede salvarme de cambiar el ampli...

Creo que tiene mucha razón...  yo venía mejorando mis cosas de arriba haci abajo, por eso pensé en el amplifcador...pero quizás pueda mantener el Jvc como está y ganar calidad en las cajas..

Así que estoy mas pensando en hacer algo por ellas...
Que te parece??

ver con ustedes por un buen divisor de frecuencia y un woofer medio para  agregar a lo que tengo... podría ser??

Gracias!


----------



## SKYFALL (May 6, 2016)

Hay que ver hasta que punto se puede hacer algo por las viejas cajas philips, ademas que realmente el amplificador entregue los 40W por canal, en la práctica un amplificador que entregue esa potencia a la carga ya es algo bueno, además si las cajas y el arreglo de altavoces está bien calculado ayuda mucho mas.


----------



## Iván Francisco (May 6, 2016)

Hola Mauro:
Es este el JVC que mencionás ?
Antonio AA te dió una muy buena pista con poner un poco de orden a esas cajas y mejorar "todo el conjunto" en forma pareja...
PD: habría que buscar la hoja técnica de este bicho y espiar un poco...


----------



## mauro c (May 9, 2016)

Hola Ivan! ...Si ese es el ampli que tengo!
Después que me dijeron sobre de que "midiera antes que nada" busque por todos lados el manual en mi casa pero no pude encontrarlo...estoy seguro de no haberlo tirado pero no lo pude encontrar.. voy a ver si hay algo en la intenet

conseguí el manual en internet...que dato necesitariamos?

40 w. per chanel into 8 Ohms from 40 Hz. to 20 Khz. with no more than 0.007% total armonic distortion.

0.007% (40 Hz. - 20 Khz. 8 Ohms) a 40 w - armonic distortion
0.007% ( 60 Hz. 7 Khz. = 4:1.8 oyhms) at 40 W - Intermodulation distortion
7 Hz.- 50 Khz  (IHF 0.05% 8 Ohms both channels driven) - Power band width
5 Hz. - 80 khz +0 -3 db (8 Ohms)  Frequency response
Damping Factor     35 ( 1khz. 8 ohms)
Signal to noise ratio : aux  104 db ( ´66 IHF)
                             Phono 71 db ( ´66 IHF)

... de las *cajas* no se demasiado... sigo usando los parlantes que traía, para el que fué diseñada de 12" que debe soportar unos 70 Watts según me dijo el chico que los arregló (enconó nuevo) 

 un par de *twetter*  Moon de estas carácterísticas: 8 Ohms //pot max. 200 w // pot rms 100 w // rendimiento 102 db (1w/1m) // resp. de frequencia: 1600 - 20000 Hz. //bobina 1.5 ""

Haaa...decime si algo de todo esto se puede hermanar!!! ojalá que sí porque me entusiasmé con el tema de las cajas!!


----------



## nasaserna (May 9, 2016)

buenas

si son estos





claro que se pueden hermanar como dices pero, para compensar el sistema debes pensar en unos buenos medios, ya que estos tuiters o como les digas distan mucho de la respuesta en frecuencia de los originales.

igual si no son estas publica la referencia para saber màs

 esos 40W en 8Ω son aproximadamente 65W en 4Ω, si es el amplificador que conozco. potencia nada despreciable, y el equipo tiene todas las caracterìsticas de un equipo de alta fidelidad

El proceso apenas comienza, ahora a estudiar como lo mejoramos un poquito, y te sorprenderàs de todo lo que vas a aprender
un abrazo,

pero ya es algo mas coherente, ahora a hacer mediciones


----------



## mauro c (May 10, 2016)

Hola Nasa! Así que puede andar? ..Re bien entonces! Me fijé en Mercado libre  por unos divisores de frecuencia y unos parlantes de medios y encontré:

Parlante yahro .. 6" / 8 ohms  / Rango medio / 70 watts (no dice el rango de frecuencia)

Divisor pasivo 3 vías 150 w RMS/ 300 w Peack  /  crossover 2 kz y a 4 kz/ 12 db/octava / 8 ohms.

...Éstos me servirían? de ser así..puedo comprar uno para de cada una y los armo en las cajas para transformarlas en 3 vías... así que amigos...en todo caso....que tengo que tener en cuenta para la eleccion de los divisores de frecuencia y parlantes de medios adecuados?

..Muchas gracias!!


----------



## nasaserna (May 12, 2016)

mauro c dijo:


> --- me fijé en Mercado libre  por unos divisores de frecuencia y unos parlantes de medios y encontré:
> 
> Parlante yahro .. 6" / 8 ohms  / Rango medio / 70 watts (no dice el rango de frecuencia)
> 
> Divisor pasivo 3 vías 150 w RMS/ 300 w Peack  /  crossover 2 kz y a 4 kz/ 12 db/octava / 8 ohms.



suponiendo que lo que se dice en mercado libre sea cierto, debes usar parlantes que se acomoden a las frecuencias del crossover, (claro que podrias tratar de hacerlo de la manera romantica con tus propias manos), 
los cortes de ese crossover que te ofrecen tienen un rango algo amplio para el bajo, pero esos phillips pueden aguantar eso(no se que tan lineal su respuesta, 

pero, en cuanto a los medios y los brillos hay mucha tela que cortar, no es nada malo que te pases por...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=hacer+bafles+caseros+de+tes+vias&sa=Buscar&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fusercp.php&ref=&ss=17532j83186746j32

El problema es un poco mas complejo puesto que no basta con que los parlantes sean adecuados para las frecuencias, entran otros aspectos como la ganancia de los mismos, hay unos que tienen mucha ganancia o muy poca y todo eso hay que compensarlo de alguna manera para que el resultado sea bueno o al menos decente.

Un abrazo

PD, hay algo que es muy importante,  que los bafles cumplan con tus espectativas y gustos, al fin y al cabo tu eres el que los vas a disfrutar


----------



## mauro c (May 14, 2016)

Hola Naza!!

Estuve viendo y tenés razón... hay todo un mambo con los dB que tener en cuenta.

no logré entender demasiado porque las discusiones toman magnitudes doctorales universitarias y hasta aparecen algunos científicos!
  En mi nivel cero de conocimiento, a lo mas que puedo aspirar a entender en cuanto a los dB es que debo tratar de que las tres vías tengan mas o menos la misma sensibilidad.. para que uno no suene mas que otro y que sería aceptable rondar los 90 y tantos dB..
  Ver que los rangos de frecuencias de los altavoces abarquen los rangos que da el crossover en cada tiro..

Te parece razonable??

Importa que los parlantes sean de muchos watts en algunos casos y el ampli solo de 40?.. me van a "chupar" toda la señal o justamente eso tiene que ver con la cuestion de los Dbelios nada mas??

Mil gracias Naza...sós mi héroe!! el único que me aguanta hasta el final!!
Abrazo


----------



## nasaserna (May 14, 2016)

Tranquilo, aqui en el foro hay una catidad de genios que ni te imaginas y *todos* estan dispuestos a dar una manito de la manera mas correcta y desinteresada. 

Solo que al ser un foro tècnico y realmente muy educativo, todos se empeñan en que los miembros nos esforcemos en estudiar y aprender lo maximo en los proyectos que nos decidimos a hacer.

si ves en las reglas del foro, hay una norma que dice claramente  se ayuda principalmente a las personas que como tù, estan empeñadas en hacer las cosas bien. 
Siempre hay muy buenos moderadores que estan pendientes de todos los mensajes y ayudan dependiendo del tiempo de que dispongan (pues el foro se sostiene de .....personas desinteresadas que no reciben practicmente mas que un *me gusta*, que no es alcanza para mercar), resumiendo *solo el placer de servir*

Luego de esta carreta (introducciòn al foro).

seguimos



Vaos por pasos (de nuevo)

Es muy complicado hacer un curso de ingenieria de audio en un post, hay muchos conceptos que se debe tener claros, y otros salen de manera intuitiva (sentido comùn)

Como no tenemos mucho tiempo ni recursos (creo), y en especial no soy un igeniero de audio, electrònica, fisico, matematico, mecanico, etc simultaneo, pues hay de todo involucrado e unos simples baflecitos

Vamos a ir por el lado del sentido comùn y la manera mas simple posible



Lo ideal, es sacar los paràmetros de cada parlante que vamos a usar, para ello se necesitan unos conocimientos que si bien no son complicados de adquirir requiere de un poco de estudio y tiempo y unas pocas herramientas que no son muy costosas....., luego aplicar unos simples programas de diseño o calculos simples para diseñar las cajas.

Pero en estos mometos no tenemos ni mucho tiempo ni mucho dinero



en que ibamos...

ah si resulta que como todo en la vida los parlantes no se desvinculan de la realidad,

Si tienes un auto potente gasta mucho mas combustible, mas espacio, es màs pesado, etc

en los parlantes sucede lo mismo, hay unos que soportan mucha potencia, pero tambien hay que suministrarles mucha potencia, 

en otras palabras funcionan muy bien a altas potencias, pero si los tratas de trabajar en bajo volumen o potencia su sonido es desastroso, al menos en el campo de sonido profesional es muy comùn eso.

si quieres utilizar en tu hogar parlantes de muy alta potencia debes tener en cuenta eso. de hecho si sigues los hilos del foro. cuando se emprenden proyectos de alta fidelidad hablamos de decenas de vatios y no de centenares o miles de vatios, pues para escuchar bien el sonido en una casa de la mayoria de los mortales con la potencia de tu equipo es suficiente (entre gustos no hay disgustos)


----------



## mauro c (May 14, 2016)

Eso!

despues de todo lo visto con ustedes, estoy convencido de no sumar mas potencia y tratar de mejorar mis cajas..
aunque no se nota, tomé una noción de muchos conceptos nuevos e inimaginados en mi vida en este foro, como ser lo de los rangos de frec...los dB...la impedancia

Vengo del centro de preg en casas de sonido por las cosas que mas o menos voy a necesitar..divisor de frecuencia de tres v...paralante de medios de 6"
...Me han sacado rajando de todos los lugares!jaja



-Divisor de tres vias...no se usa mas de hace 40 años!! solo dos vía con el parlante puenteado directo y una salida para el tweter!
-Parlantes de 6" para medios...solo en dos vías de 4 ohms para la puerta de los autos!!
Sensibilidad?...nunca va a ser l misma o mparecida xq un paralante de 12 tien mas dB que uno de 6 ..mas grande el parlante..mas dB!!!


...Jajaja

que espanto!


----------



## nasaserna (May 14, 2016)

no es problema si le colocas bafles muy potentes a tu equipo, solo que como te comentè los conos, soportes de las bobinas y otros accesorios mecànicos de los parlantes muy potentes son muy pesados y requieren mucha mas potencia para moverse que parlantes de menos potencia, 

es cuestiòn de eficiencia, si tienes unas buenas cajas sacas mejor sonido con menos potencia (  no les vas a meter 1000w a unos parlantes que soportan 50w)


----------



## AntonioAA (May 15, 2016)

Me alegro que hayas empezado a abrir la cabeza a este mundo ! ... como ves no todo es tan simple y el mercado confunde mucho .
No deberia ser tan complicado conseguir una cajita que funcione bien con tu ampli , sin embargo la oferta no es tan grande y menos a precios accesibles .
No se en tu ciudad ( estamos cerca ) , aqui hay un par de lugares que trabajan mas o menos bien y podrian asesorarte en algo aceptable .


----------



## mauro c (May 16, 2016)

Gracias a Ustedes Antonio!!

Ya estuve viendo para mejorar mis cajas..

Con un divisor de Frecuencia de 3 

ví en mercado libre un para de parlantes Foster... de 6"..50 watts y 91 db (Segun el vendedor) $650 el par... pueden servir?
 otra opción son unos Adiopipe de 6" para medios de 95 db pero de 125 watts..$ 1200 (Ya no se si el ampli los vá a mover) 
por ahí la baja potencia a que los voy a manejar me complica mas que la diferencia en db con otros parlantes de 89 DB pero de 70Watts como un Jarito de $200

Que les parece?

 PD: anoche armé todo y mi JVC no quiso arrancar..... (ME QUIERO MORIR)


----------



## AntonioAA (May 16, 2016)

Audiopipe es una linda marca .. fijate si es woofer o medio ... no es lo mismo !.
los otros ...uhmmm 
Antes que nada fijate bien lo que queres hacer  , no es cuestion de comprar parlantes y ponerlos con lo que tenes . El divisor tiene que se el adecuado , sino no mejoras nada .


----------



## mauro c (May 16, 2016)

Antonio!

Este es el divisor que tenía en vista...
https://mla-s1-p.mlstatic.com/5518-MLA4454594064_062013-C.jpg

Puede andar o es muy chinito?

Me voy a ver si revivo el ampli...lo único que varié en la instalación nueva ahora que me mudé a la galería es poner un estabilizador de corriente....cuec


----------



## AntonioAA (May 17, 2016)

No te puedo decir mucho .. muy genial no parece .


----------



## mauro c (May 17, 2016)

Ja! Hasta en la foto salió feito!
..pasa que la mayoría son de 2 vías y de muchos watts..
que sean de mucha potencia me perjudicaría en el rendimiento?...

(Les mandé un correito a los muchachos de TSP a ver si elloss tienen algo)
Saludos


----------



## Iván Francisco (May 17, 2016)

Hace algunos años tuve que comprar un par de divisores, creo que se llamaban EDL o algo parecido. Eran de muy buena calidad.


----------



## AntonioAA (May 18, 2016)

La potencia en un divisor ES BUENA , no te quita rendimiento sino lo contrario .
Lo que tenes que buscar en lo posible en un divisor es : Capacitores NO electroliticos y bobinas SIN nucleo de hierro.
Lo malo de los divisores genericos es que si bien van a funcionar , no tienen en cuenta la realidad del parlante .


----------



## mauro c (May 18, 2016)

Amigos... le preguntè al vendedor por ls capacitores y la bovina y me dice que son Standar.... me aconseja este como de buena calidad:


POTENCIA : 300 WRMS / 600 Wmáx
FRECUENCIAS DE CRUCE : 1 y 6,5 kHz
PENDIENTE ATENUACION : woofer/medios:6/12 dB/octava
PENDIENTE ATENUACION : MEDIOS/TWEETERS:6/12 dB/octava
PROTECCION TWEETER : fusible autoreseteable / resistencia
ATENUACION:Tweeter -3 dB



http://www.dancis.com.ar/2010/cross3vias.jpg


Pero creo que a simple vista les veo hierros a las que creo que son la bovinas... 



Amigos acá hay unos EDL..




http://subterranea-rec.com.ar/ventas/ventas/productos/sonido/divisores de frecuencia/banner.jpg

(Este vendedor está medio amarillo en la calificación...)

Las dos fotos del final son de tres vias y hay dos clases de frecuencia de corte....
Cual podrá se?

Mil Gracias a todos!

Hola amigos...acá hay otro modelo que parece mas lindo $ 580


http://www.tonhalle.com.ar/ml/3_vias_650-5000_200W.jpg

y el hermanito más barato $ 357  pero que deja pasar directo los bajos....

http://www.tonhalle.com.ar/ml/3_vias_650-5600_200W.jpg

El vendedor me dice que tiene componentes de primera y está bien regulada el pase de las bandas y que el centro de las bovinas es de aire...por lo que deduzco que los capacitores deben ser electrolíticos  ja

Cual sería mejor?


----------



## EdgardoCas (May 21, 2016)

El mejor crossover será aquel que te armes (o mandes a armar) de acuerdo a los parámetros de TUS parlantes.
Las boVinas son vacas. En electrónica se usan bobinas.


----------



## Iván Francisco (May 21, 2016)

Es cierto, las bobinas deben tener núcleo de aire y no estar paralelas una al lado de la otra


----------



## AntonioAA (May 21, 2016)

Iván Francisco dijo:


> Es cierto, las bobinas deben tener núcleo de aire y no estar paralelas una al lado de la otra



Eso en el caso de estar muy proximas ( en la imagen lo estan ) , si bien el campo que producen se atenúa rápidamente . 
Nunca leí ni experimenté que grado de inducción pueden tener entre ellas , aunque estimo que es bastante bajo . Es una buena precaución si estamos apuntando a algo a reducir todos los factores .... no digamos Hi End porque se nos rien !


----------



## mauro c (May 22, 2016)

Hola amigos!!

Eso dos últimos me gustan mas pero es verdad, tiene sentido que la cercanía de las bobinas tenga incidencia (hasta con las vacas lo tiene! 1 vaca por hectárea! jajaj)
Por ahi el tipo quiso ahorrar plaqueta!
Esta persona que los ofrece creo que es fabricante, -a pesar de que traen marca Tonelle- y le puedo preguntar si se pueden separar un poquito


...pero le apunto al que tiene pasa bajo/pasa medio/pasa alto $570.00
    o al que solo trae pasa medios/pasa altos $380.00


En mis cajas el dato es que eran de:

Potencia Máxima: 75 Watts
Impedadncia de entrada: 8 Ohms
Frecuencia de cruce: 300-1000-4000 Hz.
Frecuencia de respuesta: 20 - 20.000 Hz

ya nada queda de eso igual...

Hola Amigos!
Después de tanto tiempo...les cuento que gracias a todos ustedes solucioné mi problemita!
No cambié de amplificado...solo hice lo que Ustedes me orientaron..completé mis viejos bafles Phillips con los componentes que le faltaban y sÍ!!... mejoró muchísimo la calidad del sonido y ni cuenta me doy de porqué yo antes quería más potencia!

Mil gracias a todos.!!
Un abrazo.
Mauro


----------



## Allgo (Nov 21, 2017)

Hola que tal desconosco de electronica y acabo de adquirir 4 parlantes fane colossus 18 xb mi pregunta es que amplificador les puedo colocar a las 4 me han recomendado el 5050 rmx de la qsc pero si sumo los 1000w continuos de cada parlante al conectar 2 por canal da 4 ohmios por lo tanto serian 2000w si no estoy mal y el 5050 a 4 ohmios da 1800w y a 2ohmios el amplificador da 2000w que recomiendan gracias ...


----------



## AlbertoElGrande (Nov 21, 2017)

¿Para qué lo vas a emplear?
.
.


----------



## Allgo (Nov 21, 2017)

Si, ya los compré... los necesito porque tengo una discoteca movil y tambien realizo actividades al aire libre conciertos y cosas asi... tenia los Peavey Black Widows de 750 w rms pero ya no dan para mas... Un compañero tiene de esos Fane y utiliza unas cajas como ésta :





 
Pero no tengo medidas y el no me las quiere dar, si se que utiliza los 5050 pero no se si a 4 ohms o a 2 ohms, no lo se la verdad los amplificadores que tengo no los hacen sonar igual, no se si son las cajas o los amplificadores (tengo unos amplificadores chinos que dicen dar 6000 w pero nada que ver)


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 22, 2017)

Para hacer las cosas con cierto grado de seriedad habría que medir el rendimiento de las cajas, es decir, el nivel de presión sonora que entregan (SPL), con eso y el valor deseado de presión sonora que deseas en tu espectáculo, sumando un plus de seguridad calculas la potencia necesaria.


----------



## Allgo (Nov 27, 2017)

La verdad me sali del tema, mi pregunta principal es si me soporta el rmx 5050 4 Fane 18 xb Colossos por canal ,porque leo las especificaciones y cada bocina consume 1000 W rms y el a 2  Ohms tira 2200 creo por canal , no se que recomiendan , gracias de antemano.


----------



## Fusatronica (Nov 27, 2017)

Si no hay problema 2 Colossus por canal un familiar tiene una discomovil y tiene una 5050 con 4 18TBX100 y que cosa para dar bajos como nos gusta.


----------



## nasaserna (Nov 27, 2017)

Bienvenido al foro

lamentablemente no solo es tan sencillo , y tus amplificadores chinos, casi todos son fabricados en china hoy en dia.
Que amplificadores son, referencia y marca.

ya sabes que a esas potencias debes por lo menos usar un crossover activo, hay que tener en cuenta la frecuencia a la que vas a montarlos, depende de los otros que tienes para saber a que frecuencia los vas a usar, debes pensar en todo el conjunto, para ver si trabajas a dos vias o a tres vias, etc.

un abrazo

En cuanto si sopòrtan los 4 la qsc rmx 5050, si la pones a distorsionar puedes quemar los 8 en poco tiempo

y si no le colocas un buen crosover y un cajon aceptable muco mas rapido


----------



## Allgo (Nov 27, 2017)

Gracias amigo, te comento tengo: un dbx drivepack pa eñl uno el simple y un vsx 26 de Peavey por lo regular utilizo un "24" ese 24 no se que es simplemente lei en unos subs que ese crossover recomendaba en 24 a 150 hzs pero no levantan los subs los amplificadores están clipeando todo el tiempo y no te miento si suenan pero vamos mi amigo tiene las mismas bocinas diferente caja y los 5050 y suelta un bajo descomunal pero no se que haría el es muy celoso y no le quiere decirme ni las medidas de las cajas que tiene jajaja... las cajas que uso son iguales a las lx de das pero no se como son las medidas del interior por que las hice a ojo utilizo bocinas de 12" y drivers de 1.5" de salida.


----------



## Fusatronica (Nov 27, 2017)

Esas DAS son muy buenas, que celoso es su amigo, mas bien egoista 





[/QUOTE]


----------



## nasaserna (Nov 27, 2017)

Pues llegaste donde era, aqui en el foro hay un tema espectacular, para calcular tus cajas, y aprovechando que los parlantes que compraste tienen unos datos decentes.
Dale 

https://www.fane-international.com/view-product/colossus-18xb#tab-1 ,

puedes hacer unos bajos superbuenos


----------



## Allgo (Nov 27, 2017)

nasaserna dijo:


> Pues llegaste donde era, aqui en el foro hay un tema espectacular, para calcular tus cajas, y aprovechando que los parlantes que compraste tienen unos datos decentes.
> Dale
> https //www fane-international.com/view-product/colossus-18xb#tab-1
> puedes hacer unos bajos superbuenos



Órale, y mas o menos cual es el link para el tema de cálculo ? Me sería de mucha ayuda. Gracias hermano.



Fusatronica dijo:


> Esas DAS son muy buenas que celoso es su amigo mas bien egoista



La CAJA ES la lx 218 para ser exacto,  pero igual quiero ver si es el amplificador el que me está haciendo quedar mal... gracias y si puedo hacer nuevas cajas mejor que ya están llenas de animalitos que dejan bolitas de madera en todos lados.


----------



## Fusatronica (Nov 27, 2017)

Allgo dijo:


> La CAJA ES la lx 218 para ser exacto,  pero igual quiero ver si es el amplificador el que me está haciendo quedar mal... gracias y si puedo hacer nuevas cajas mejor que ya están llenas de animalitos que dejan bolitas de madera en todos lados.




Esas cajas son muy buenas los chinos le meten los MR18-5D a esas cajas

Pues hay varios modelos como las Ph-218 2400w


----------



## Allgo (Nov 27, 2017)

Se parecen mucho a las del video que puse de Youtube... tienes las medidas?

Potente Bajo Subwoofer Ts218 Doble 18 Pulgadas Subwoofer - Buy Subwoofer De 18 Pulgadas,Subwoofer De 18 Pulgadas,Subwoofer De Bajo Potente Product on Alibaba.com este es el de mi amigo jajajajaja pero no tiene medidas


----------



## nasaserna (Nov 27, 2017)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...deelectronica.com%2F&ref=&ss=10444j5821278j28

Diseño y Construcción de bafles (cajas acústicas)

Como diseñar cajas y medir los parametros Thiele-Small de los parlantes

Yo se que lo que quieres es algo rapido, sin cálculos, pero mal haría en decirte toma 80 litros de volumen interno por parlante y dos desfogues redondos de 10cm de radio y 15 de largo por parlante o cuadrados de 10x10x15cm de largo, y de  sonar sonaria, pero de ahi a ser lo mejor  Por que ésto es un foro técnico y un bono extra es que aqui debemos aprender algo, eso de hacer las cajas sin medir ni  calcular, nunca lo hice ni jamás lo volvere a hacer


----------



## Fusatronica (Nov 27, 2017)

También hay un buen modelo de CVR. Audio las CV-28






Fusatronica tiene sus dulces de Halloween siempre a la mano  y los comparte con todos

Claro que tengo esas cajitas aquí subo a detalle para que las arme como debe ser


----------



## Allgo (Nov 27, 2017)

Fusatronica dijo:


> También hay un buen modelo de CVR. Audio las CV-28
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Caramba, no se como agradecerte amigo, excelente, probaré hermano, gracias, muchas gracias



nasaserna dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...deelectronica.com%2F&ref=&ss=10444j5821278j28
> 
> Diseño y Construcción de bafles (cajas acústicas)
> 
> ...




La verdad muchísimas gracias hermano, de verdad me gusta la teoría y el comportamiento del sonido en ondas pero me es muy difícil comprender todo, espero tenga mucho material para comprender y construir mejores componentes, gracias de antemano por todo, gracias.


----------



## Fusatronica (Nov 27, 2017)

Con gusto para eso estamos aqui para ayudarnos

De por si soy el unico de la familia que le gusta la electrónica y siempre le colaboro sin animo de lucro a un primo, en diseños de audio y luces para una discoteca móvil de eventos, tanto virtual con Sketchup como en materiales maquinados.


----------



## alexs (Ago 13, 2019)

Buen dia, la verdad de electrónica no se mucho o casi nada. sin embargo me gusta la música y el buen sonido. quisiera que me orienten que amplificador o planta comprar para un buen sistema de sonido ( nítido y potente). yo vivo en cartagena, colombia y estoy armando un sonido tipo Turbo. (pequeño) para uso casero. 
entre las marcas conocidas acá en cartagena amplificadores original cual seria la indicada. QSC Y que referncia. PRODJ. CROWN , QMAC, en fin cual seria para que me de potencia. los parlantes son 2 bajos de 15" X 3000 Watt. y 4 medios de 8" X 800 Watt.
agradezco sus opiniones


----------



## Scooter (Ago 13, 2019)

¿Para uso casero 7800W? ¡Impresionante!

Yo tengo un equipo de 80W que no puedo pasar de 3 sin que se quejen los vecinos.

Para empezar tengo contratados 3450W con la compañía eléctrica y tendría que triplicar la potencia contratada.
Si meto esas cajas acústicas en mi salón saco los muebles.


Está visto que tenemos criterios muy dispares, a ver si alguien más afín  a tus gustos te orienta.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 14, 2019)

Conté mal 3000×2+600×4= 8400W 
No me cabe en la cabeza eso (y soy cabezón)


----------

